# Betty Ross: Tyler vs Connely



## Quantum (Feb 6, 2010)

So who made the better Betty Ross?

Liv Tyler or Jennifer Connelly?

Connelly played Betty Ross in the Ang Lee Hulk movie.

Personally, I really like both actresses so it's really hard for me to say.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought Jennifer Connelly was more believable as a scientist.

Also, I think she's vastly hotter.

Brad


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 14, 2010)

Connelly without question.  Sam Elliott was also much better as General Ross.   But Ed Norton beat out Eric Bana multiple times over.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 14, 2010)

Connelly.

Even if she's just not Rocketeer-era Connelly.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 14, 2010)

Silver Moon said:


> Connelly without question.  Sam Elliott was also much better as General Ross.   But Ed Norton beat out Eric Bana multiple times over.



Quoted. for. Truth.


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 22, 2010)

Connely.  She's got more depth as an actor, and was in a movie with David Bowie that basically inspired my childhood and later love of D&D.   In fact, I may need to photoshop her over various Tyler roles, including LOTR's Arwen.  Hmmm...  Naw, too much sentimental value.  

They're also very different types of actresses, with Tyler being a more giggly gf type, while Connelly is more serious.  I can't see her yucking it up on any level, but oh well.

Granted, I don't know much about Betty Ross.  I like the version in the Ultimates the best (especially after learning about how the Hulk *ate* that skrull; heh).  
    The regular version's idea, that of a woman in love with an angry guy, bothers me; I worry it's an excuse for girls to model behavior like sticking with an abusive partner who's angry and destructive.  "but he's a good guy when he's not angry" isn't good enough.
    The whole Hulk franchise, and parts of Wolverine for that matter, bug me as a glorification of anger rather than dealing with it and growing as a person.

Anyway...
Bana is a great actor, and he did a fantastic job in the movie; and in Munich, which blew my mind when I learned Spielberg had directed it.  I kinda wish he'd been Beast or *someone* in the good Xmen movies, or any of the marvel films.  For what it was, it was fun and a spectacle.  I know it wasn't enough for fans, and was weird, and obviously missed the point of a Hulk-based movie.

However, Ed Norton just did a better job of Banner in that he... well, is a little guy with a lot of anger, can be funny, and brings a lot to the role.  The movie was more like the Hulk, and the constant references to the comics did credit to the film in a huge way.  That production just got it right, though it'd be nice to see more.


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2010)

I prefer Liv on real horses and Connelly on the kind that take quarters.


Sorry, what was the question?


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't really like Liv Tyler.  I don't see what the big deal with her is.

Connelly is very talented, and good-looking, but Betty Ross as a forty-year old?  I didn't really buy that either.

Can I vote for _Rocketeer_-era Connelly by any chance?


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Feb 23, 2010)

Hobo said:


> Can I vote for _Rocketeer_-era Connelly by any chance?



Who wouldn't?


----------

